# First time breeding goats... wierd behavior? Are they bred?



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

My Jr. buck bred with one of my does (not sure if it took, will ask more later) and after he got off, he started chasing his tail for a while. Is this normal? Why is he doing that?

The doe's backside was pretty messy. She was bred on the 2nd. The buck mounted her good, but I could not see if any connection was made because another goat was in the way and blocking my view. She stood very funny after he got off. She was squatting in a wierd way, not sure if she was trying to avoid being bred, or if she was trying to "catch" the semen from the buck. Not sure how to explain that theory. She just stood that way for a long time after he left her. She was not urinating, so I know it was not that. 

The doe is doing the head rotating thing again, so I'm not sure if she is going back into heat or not. 

The does cycles seem to be Bunny (the one that was bred) Moons, Delila, and I have no idea if Sugar goes into heat or not. She never shows any signs of being in heat, and I don't think she has been bred. 

I'm not sure if any of the other goats have been bred at all. It's very frusterating! No other signs that anybody has been bred except the one doe, Bunny. onder:


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: First time breeding goats... wierd behavior? Are they br*

Does hunch their backs right after the buck breeds them, so if you see that you can bet he made contact.  So that's normal. The other stuff- buck chasing his tail, etc.- have no idea. Best of luck to you and your future kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: First time breeding goats... wierd behavior? Are they br*

New bucks do a lot of weird stuff so I would say that it is "normal" for a first time breeder. He will probably get the hang of it and settle down in time.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: First time breeding goats... wierd behavior? Are they br*

The doe hunching up like that means he did make a connection. It doesn't necessarily mean that shes pregnant though..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: First time breeding goats... wierd behavior? Are they br*

I agree...it means... the buck did throw out the semen... check her 18 to 21 days after the last day being bred ....you need to check her....to see if... she comes in ...if not.... she most likely conceived.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: First time breeding goats... wierd behavior? Are they br*

as the others said the weird behavior from your doe was her "hunching" after breeding and thats what you want to see

as to the buck -- was he really chasing his tail or trying to get his "you know what" in his mouth? Bucks do that and they also spray their beards and faces and sometimes the contorted position they put themselves into looks like them going after their tail.

As to the head rolls - my girls do that when in patient so I dont see that as a particular sign of being in heat.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: First time breeding goats... wierd behavior? Are they br*

Thank you, that really helps alot.

Stacey, the buck was literally running in a circle chasing his tail like a dog. Blubbering at his own butt. It was really very strange.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: First time breeding goats... wierd behavior? Are they br*



> Thank you, that really helps alot.


 :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: First time breeding goats... wierd behavior? Are they br*

It looks like Bunny has taken. She hasn't come into heat again. I bred Moons and Delila on the 19th, so will see about them. I am praying for a doeling from moons though, because she is an older doe. I'm not sure I want to breed her again. Sugar, I have no idea if she has been bred. She had been with the bucks from new years eve until the 20th so we will see what comes of it.


----------

